# Tile



## Franglais Maestro

In Microsoft Windows you can arrange windows to overlap (Cascade) or not overlap (Tile)
The Polish for Cascade is Kaskaduj, but what is the Polish for Tile in this context? It will appear in the menu for any Polish PC.
Thanks
FM


----------



## Rusak963

I think the word or phrase for "to tile windows" is "ustaw sąsiadująco".


----------



## majlo

I have to second Rusak's proposition, but it's worth noting that there apparently are other possibilities too:

http://img175.imageshack.us/img175/3773/40630099.png


----------



## Slovianka

F.M., you cannot say "kaskaduj", because there is no such verb as "kaskadować". It would sound bizarre and mean nothing. You may say: "ustaw w kaskadzie"


----------



## majlo

Slovianka said:


> F.M., you cannot say "kaskaduj", because there is no such verb as "kaskadować".


Of course there is such a verb.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Slovianka said:


> F.M., you cannot say "kaskaduj", because there is no such verb as "kaskadować". It would sound bizarre and mean nothing. You may say: "ustaw w kaskadzie"


 
”Tłumaczenie” jako ”kaskaduj” wydaje mi się zupełnie bezrefleksyjne. Jeżeli mogę, to zawsze wybieram język angielski do porozumiewania się z komputerem, od „polszczyzny komputerowej”  bolą mnie zęby i głowa. Najczęściej są to po prostu wyrazy angielskie z doczepioną polską końcówką. Ja bym użył „na zakładkę jako odpowiednik „overlap”, a "tile"="obok siebie”. Kaskadowanie wydaje mi się tu zupełnie bez sensu. Kaskada powstaje wtedy gdy coś spływa, lub jest pompowane w więcej niż jednym stopniu (operacji), czyli wielostopniowo. 
Kaskadować jest typowym przykładem błędnego tłumaczenia, gdy wysoce idiomatyczne zastosowanie jakiegoś słowa w angielskim tłumaczy się dosłownie słowem pochodnym od tego pierwszego w języku polskim. Stąd mamy takie potworki jak „komórka” (o telefonie), „to mnie kręci” (it turns me on). Niedługo też pewnie dożyjemy wyrażenia „dać komuś windę” (give a lift).


----------



## majlo

Ben Jamin, I hope you realise that try as you might you won't stop the evolution of language? 

By the way, _komórka _is an excellent equivalent for a cell phone.


----------



## Ben Jamin

majlo said:


> Ben Jamin, I hope you realise that try as you might you won't stop the evolution of language?
> 
> By the way, _komórka _is an excellent equivalent for a cell phone.


 
I am not trying, I simply do not like many of the phenomena. 

By the way, what is so excellent about "komórka"? There is no physical or logical resemblance, the "cell" is a cell in the net, not the telephone itself. 
It's just a mechanical snatching of the last word in the compound "telefon komórkowy". You could as well call a wristwatch "ręka" by analogy. But I got used to this ugly word after so many years, and do not react vehemently any more, just as the Warsaw people got used to the sight of the Cultural Palace.


----------



## Slovianka

It will appear in the menu for any Polish PC.
No właśnie, i kontekście "kaskadowania" ta zapowiedź brzmi jak groźba. Ale wiem, że nic nie zmienię, skoro wszystko jest poprawnie, ładnie po polsku lub wystarczająco dobrze - właściwie nie ma po co zabierać głosu.


----------



## majlo

Ben Jamin, if we were to adjust language so that everything is logical, I'm afraid our lifetimes would not suffice.


----------

